# اريد مهندس سي ان سي



## محمد ابن غزة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

الي الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## محمد ابن غزة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ag77_33PYc


----------



## جمال سعد احمد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبرمج ماكينات cnc*

انا بالخدمه اخي


----------



## ايمن هلال (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ايمن هلال
شوف انت محتاج اية و انا فى الخدمة
برمجة و تشغيل ماكينات cnc


----------



## hamadal (15 فبراير 2013)

ماذا تريد


----------



## ksmksam (16 فبراير 2013)

ممكن توضح اكثر؟
وانشالله بتلاقي طلبك


----------



## abdelhakam mostafa (16 فبراير 2013)

ايمن هلال قال:


> ايمن هلال
> شوف انت محتاج اية و انا فى الخدمة
> برمجة و تشغيل ماكينات cnc




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو سمحت ياباشمهندس ممكن استفسار بسيط من حضرتك . انا ناوى اشترىمكنة cnc طبلية 8 راس مواتير سيرفو سرعتها 24000 والطبلية هى اللى بتتحرك والناس قالتلى ان حركة الطبلية مش كويسة مع العلم انى هستخدمها فى الحفر على الخشب . عاوز اعرف من حضرتك مدى تأثير حركة الطبلية فى المستقبل على المكنة وتنصحنى اشتريها ام لا هى سعرها 120 الف جنيه مصرى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن اعرف الماكينه نوعها ايه ولو تقدر تعرض لي فيلم عنها او تعطيني رابط اتفرج عليها


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

ارجو من الخوة التواصل مع لاننى محتاج خبرتكم فى مشروع تخرجى سى ان سى


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

الاخ الفاضل احتاج مساعدتك ضرورى


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

الاخوة الافاضل احتاج مساعدتكم فى مشروع تخرجى سى ان سى


----------

